# Zählerstand Abfrage von Modbus TCP und Modbus RTU (Umsetzer?). Welche Softwarelösung?



## gorx (5 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich grübele über ein neues Projekt. Eigentlich soll lediglich vorhandene und die jetzt nachgerüsteten geeichten Zähler per Software der Zählerstand abfragbar sein.

folgende Zähler sind vorhanden Siemens PAC3200 mit Ethernet Modbus TCP. Verschiedene Modelle mit Modbus RTU. Zusätzlich kommem jetzt noch etliche geeichte Siemens PAC1500 hinzu. Mein Plan ist es diese per Erweiterungsmodul auf Modbus RTU zu Erweitern.

Die Siemens PAC3200 werden mit der Siemens Software Powerconfig verwaltet.

Wie wird das ganze am schlausten verdrahtet. Industrial Ethernet ist in den ganzen Schaltschränken bereits überwiegend vorhanden und könnte genutzt werden.

- Gibt es Umsetzer von Modbus RTU auf TCP und ist das in dem Fall schlau?
- Oder lieber die Zähler Untereinander vernetzen (lange Strecken!) und anschließend per Gateway Umsetzer ans Ethernet?
- Alternativ gibt es auch die Variante Modbus RTU Untereinander vernetzen und anschließend an einen PAC4200 der sich per Siemens Powerconfig hinzufügen lässt. Ob das ganze so geht bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Des Weiteren habe ich bisher keine Praktikable Software gefunden die alle Zähler erfassen kann.
Der Powermanager von Siemens wäre wohl möglich ist aber für die Aufgabe ziemlich Überdimensioniert und ziemlich Komplex von der Einrichtung. Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## spstiger (12 Dezember 2014)

Hallo gorx,

ich kenne dein Budget leider nicht, aber probier gern mal die Scada-Software unseres Lieferanten Wellintech unverbindlich aus. 
http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466...-KingScada/SubProducts/WE-KingScada-KS-RT-101

Lade dir einfach die Software herunter, sie läuft 2 Stunden im Demomodus und kann danach neu gestartet werden. Falls du Fragen hast gern per Email an support@spstiger.de. 

In einem Scada-Server kannst du am PC Modbus TCP und Modbus RTU-Verbindungen gleichzeitig visualisieren. Du brauchst einfach nur einen RS-485-Adapter für deinen PC. Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wie weit die Modbus RTU-Geräte vom Server weg sind.  

https://www.cyberport.de/digitus-da...er-mit-rs485-unterstuetzung-4B05-59W_644.html

Im I/O-Server konfigurierst du die Datenanbindung an Modbus RTU und Modbus TCP. Die Daten kannst du dann im Scada-Programm zur Darstellung (und Steuerung) der Zählerstände verwenden. 

Der Scada-Server unterstützt auf Anwenderseite auch Fern-Clients (Windows) und hat auch Webserver für den Webzugriff auf die Darstellungen (Scada-Bilder). 

Allerdings ist Scada nicht so ganz günstig. Eine Runtime-Lizenz für 128 E/A-Punkte, also Messwerte, kostet 1.180 Euro (inkl. Umsatzsteuer), 256 E/A 1.760 Euro. Die Kommunikationstreiber für Modbus RTU / TCP und auch andere wie z.B. S7-300 sind enthalten.
Eine Webserver-Lizenz mit 5 gleichzeitigen Client-Zugriffen kostet zusätzlich 3.280 Euro.

Ein Scada-Server ist dafür ausgelegt, Daten von vielen verschiedenen Endgeräten zu sammeln und einem zentralen Server darzustellen (oder bedienbar zu machen). Das ist eine sehr performante Lösung. 

Grüße

Steffen


----------

